# write yours comments, please



## ryszardl (May 10, 2006)

Hello
See my photo gallery and write your comments, please ...

All the best and thanks!
Ryszard L.


----------



## j_mcquillen (May 10, 2006)

Love the photos :thumbup:  ...

...but those 'Ads by Google' on the main page are way to distracting... I thought you had galleries about Sponge Bob and The Matrix at first...


----------

